# Directv TIVO Support



## facerw (Feb 1, 2005)

Any idea on when or if Directv will stop supporting the old RCA DVR40 tivo units? Had to replace the drive recently but if the system is going to be offline soon might want to replace it soon.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Not anytime soon. In fact, a new Tivo-based DVR is due early next year.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Unless there is some change in programming that completely eliminates SD service, I think the last cutoff date I heard was 2018.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Your SD Tivo will be long dead by the time DirecTV drops support for it. The units seem to last about 5 years on average.


----------



## tkrandall (Oct 3, 2003)

Uh oh...I have 5.8 years and 5.2 years on mine.....


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

They still support receivers from 1994, why wouldn't they keep supporting the DirecTivo's?


----------

